# Snappers, Snowies, Yellow Edge, Tile & Barrell Fish, Oh My!



## Steel Hooked (Jun 29, 2009)

June 26, finally got a calm day, headed out. Took time to catch some live bait. Hit our first spot, AJ's slammed our croakers. Lynn & Ricky both hooked up at the same time, lines got tangled, two AJ's wrapped each other up, Lynn's reel & rod went overboard after snapping the gear on her finger & getting cut by her braid trying to give Ricky some slack. Surprisingly, when Ricky finished reeling up his fish, Lynn's rod & reel was wrapped up tight under the fish! Bandaged & iced Lynn's finger (luckily not broken) & headed to the next spot! Got our 4 person limit of snapper: smallest 16 lbs, biggest was Lynn's, 23.6 lbs at Outcast. Our sixteen year old had a blast landing his biggest snapper, too! After limiting out on our snapper, made the long run to deep dropping grounds. The bite was strong, ended up w/ 8 grouper(two Snowies, 6 yellow edge), 8 barrel fish, & two blue line tile.


----------



## JoeZ (Sep 30, 2007)

Damn It man!


----------



## Realtor (Oct 1, 2007)

That's either a really little truck, or BIG fish!!!! Nice!


----------



## matlatcha (Jun 13, 2012)

*Nice*

Incredible catch and great pictures!


----------



## Captain Jake Adams (Oct 3, 2007)

Congrats on a beautiful box of fish!


----------



## dustyflair (Nov 11, 2011)

awesome!!!!


----------



## Catchin Hell (Oct 9, 2007)

:thumbup:Wow... That's about as good as you can hope to do anytime.


----------



## DreamWeaver21 (Oct 3, 2007)

Very nice box of fish.


----------



## cobe killer (Apr 13, 2008)

dang!!! thats a truck load of great eats there!!!!!


----------



## tbaxl (Mar 13, 2013)

That is nice haul, gonna be awhile before you can keep the dogs and cats off your truck.


----------



## Triton228 (Jun 12, 2011)

Realtor said:


> That's either a really little truck, or BIG fish!!!! Nice!


Lol...


----------



## my3nme (Oct 9, 2007)

Very nice congrats. Did you use electric reels for the deep drop?


----------



## Steel Hooked (Jun 29, 2009)

Thanks, for all the replies.

Yep, no doubt on the electrics


----------

